# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم RIFF BOX  RIFF JTAG - HTC Wildfire S A510E (HTC Marvel), 7 More CDMA models supported

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
Resurrecting HTC WildFireS is easy. Phone is auto powered on with USB   Data Cable connected to the PC. Battery presence is not required;   connection can be established with detached board.
In case you have no USB cable near, make sure battery is charged enough   and hold Power On button during initiation of JTAG connection.
Resurrector will reflash radio’s boot zone and will re-write PDA’s SPL   to 1.01.0002 version. Additionally to SPL and Radio zones, the zone   which contains Model ID is re-flashed too. Thus after resurrection phone   will have Model ID = ‘PC4910000′. Additionally, you can check ‘Repair   RECOVERY zones’ to reflash android BOOT and RECOVERY code. *To resurrect HTC WildFireS:*   Solder JTAG cable to HTC WildFireS JTAG pads; Insert USB Data cable into board and PC; Make sure HTC WildFireS is selected in the list of models; If you use battery, press Power On key; Click Resurrect button; Wait till software signals a successful operation completion; Disconnect power supply, de-solder JTAG wires; Now   phone is in bootable condition, that is, even if it does not start up   normally, you can flash it using known flashing methods. *To enter download mode:*   Disconnect PC cable; Insert battery; Hold ‘Volume Down’ key and press ‘Power ON’ button. In few seconds you should see usual android boot mode screen.     *Following CDMA models are supported from today :*     Samsung B139 Repair/Unbrick, Read/Write NOR FlashSamsung B259 Repair/Unbrick, Read/Write NOR FlashSamsung B309 Repair/Unbrick, Read/Write NOR FlashSamsung B319 Repair/Unbrick, Read/Write NOR FlashSamsung B379 Repair/Unbrick, Read/Write NOR FlashSamsung B619 Repair/Unbrick, Read/Write NOR FlashHuawei C31 Repair, Read/Write NOR flash Please click *“Check For Updates”* button in order to download and apply new files. Closing all running application before starting update process is recommended.  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## narosse27

مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------

